# iic device not found



## pidloop (Mar 14, 2021)

No joy detecting iic Bosch BME280 env sensor running FreeBSD 13.0-RC2 on RPi 4. Driver and /dev/iic0 are present. Same pi sees my device when running rasbian buster fine. Ideas appreciated, thanks.


```
[ecdowney@freebsdpi ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD freebsdpi 13.0-RC2 FreeBSD 13.0-RC2 #0 releng/13.0-n244684-13c22f74953: Fri 
Mar 12 05:55:24 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aar
ch64/sys/GENERIC  arm64
[ecdowney@freebsdpi ~]$ dmesg|grep iic
iichb0: <BCM2708/2835 BSC controller> mem 0x7e804000-0x7e804fff irq 26 on simplebus0
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
[ecdowney@freebsdpi ~]$ ls -l /dev/iic0 
crw-------  1 root  wheel  0x49 Mar 13 23:25 /dev/iic0
[ecdowney@freebsdpi ~]$ sudo i2c -s
Scanning I2C devices on /dev/iic0: <none found>rying less-reliable read method.
```


----------

